# Omagh possible meet up?



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

In November the Omagh support group are hosting Heather Leeson from Positive Nutrition, Dublin.
Heather is a Marilyn Glenville trained practitioner. She has worked in the food industry and is a trained Nutritionist. Through her personal experience of fertility problems, she has developed a strong interest in the role of nutrition for improving fertility.

Heather will be coming all the way from Dublin to give this talk, free of charge.
The topic for her talk will be: *How a healthy Nutrition & Lifestyle programme can help to maximise your fertility/your chances of having a healthy baby.*

I appreciate it is a long way for some to travel but this is a one off talk and I just thought I would give everyone the chance to attend. Possible dates at this stage are the 15 or 17 November 2011.

I am only trying to get a sense of how many are interested to organise a venue. Showing an interest at this stage does not commit you, but if you think you would be interested *let me know by return email *([email protected])
Look forward to hearing from you soon,
All the best
Fiona

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

